# Small Wrist and Orient watches



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, I've been looking at this website for quite a while and finally have registered. I'm very much attracted to orient watches because of peoples review/experience with them. I'm thinking of getting one but problem is my wrist is very small. Look at this picture its a 38mm wide watch and it just fits my wrist.

I'm thinking of getting a Mako(41mm) or the Camera(40mm). I live in the Philippines and I dont think they sell orients here(so I cant try one). What do you think, Which watch will fit me better or maybe you could refer me to another watch(Mechanical watch)










If someone also has small wrist with orients please post it too haha.

Cheers,
Marvin


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Do it! Well, looks fine to me on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MarkKim (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey @Jtaka1
I have slightly smaller wrists so you can take a look at the OWUSA site with my videos. Good luck finding the watches, but I think that the videos will give you a good idea.


----------



## v1100110 (Nov 2, 2010)

My wrist is less than 6 inches around and I wear watches in the low 40mm range. It really depends on the watch, though. For me, most chronographs are out because of the extra thickness. Also, bracelets tend to look worse on me than straps. You'll really just have to try them on to tell.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

My wrist isn't much bigger than 6,25". While I'm typing this, I'm wearing my supersized Mako II :-d

The original Mako has got fairly short lugs, it wear pretty small. I would go for it if I were you!


----------



## joelinbrooklyn (Sep 29, 2009)

6.75" wrist, happy Mako owner.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Check out pics of my blue mako on my wrist here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/how-big-mako-really-505864.html


----------



## purpledc (Apr 15, 2011)

ultra skinny 6" wrist here. I just picked up this one and its a 44mm. I think it works just fine. The big look is still in and its good for you because you dont have to pay a premium for an oversize case. I think you would be fine. Check out model number CDB05001B its a 38.5 with some great features such as open heart, sapphire crystal and exhibition back.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

The 60th anniversary is 40mm. I have a couple from the "standard line" and they are 38mm. Seiko 5 is another option, many of them are 38mm. You have many options out there for regular sized watches. If you think a watch is too big, it is.


----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great! I though it wouldn't look ok, I measured my wrist 6.25, small but I think it would fit me fine. It will be my first time in buying a mechanical watch, I used to buy quartz because I was afraid it wouldn't look good. After looking your guys' pictures, I'm now convinced in getting one, a blue mako first at 41mm it would probably be fine. The 60th anniversary looks good buy I'm not keen on winding my watch every couple of days.


----------



## sirweldsalot (Dec 5, 2009)

i have small wrist and i get the mako with a rubber strap. the big ripples offset the the large head pretty well. i also have a couple of their watches that resemble the old seiko 5s (38mm) and i put leather straps on them. they look great.


----------



## swordfish123 (Oct 21, 2010)

My wrist is somewhere b/w 6-6.5" and my Planet Orient on leather strap looks great. But the mako although being smaller than the PO on rubber strap looks awful. So switched to the zulu. I think more than the case size, its the strap which makes the difference.


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Here ya go, huge Mako XL on a tiny 6.25" wrist


----------



## 818Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

As mentioned above, I think more importantly with a "smaller" wrist is to know the lug tip to lug tip distance. The case width is one thing but how the long the watch is north to south, including the lugs, has a lot to do with fitment on any wrist. You could wear a 48mm watch no problem if the lug tip to lug tip distance isn't much bigger than that. For me, when watches start to look big is when there is over hang on the top or bottom of your wrist (again north to south when looking at your watch on your wrist).

Good luck on your search. I don't think you'll have any problems with fitment when it comes to Orient's selection.


.


----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

I found a store that sells orient, apparently I Haven't been looking at the right places lol!

Here's a pic of my orients. I'm very happy with it, money well spent!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great. I see you went with the blue. I wear mine almost everyday to work.


----------

